# DTG issues printing on Bella and Canvas Tri-Blends



## nerm59 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi
I am starting a new line of tees and will be using Bella and Canvas. I have gotten mixed answers regarding direct to garment on the tri-blends.
Would appreciate any feedback and what your experience was printing on the B&C tri-blend. 
Thanks
David


----------



## LAPS (Jan 23, 2017)

We also struggle getting good imprints on polyesters and tri-blends. Our best results have come from using a heavy pre-treatment layer. We use Image Armor Ultra Dark pre-treatment and a lot of it when printing anything less than 50% cotton with good durability, but synthetic fabrics just don't seem to accept ink well enough get a vibrant color results. So, we refuse most full color requests on high polyester content and tri-blends on darks. We understand that DTG just doesn't work well on all fabrics.


----------



## DTG TECH (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi there,

It's quite tricky, takes time and the final result will not be the same as printing on 100% cotton fabrics.
What I used to do, is the following:
- Apply pretreatment 2 times.
- Use 4 BAR pressure on the heat press.
- Print slow. Sometimes print the underbase with waiting time between passes. 
- Set the tunnel dryer to maximum 130°C.

Depending on the material, the coating on and colour, it works quite well.

I've done quite a lot of experiments with polyesters and tri-blends. Don´t laugh, but I´ve got quite very good results when pretreating also the inside of the t-shirt. Anyway, as a suggestion and if possible, try to get already pretreated t-shirts. They are pretreated allover. No stains and good printability.

Hope to have helped a little bit.


----------

